# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  خمس طرق لقتل زوجك

## زهره التوليب

خمس طرق لقتل زوجك 

 الطريقة الاولى

 

 الطريقة الثانية

 

 الطريقة الثالثة

 

 الطريقة الرابعة

 

 الطريقة الخامسة

 

منقول من مذكرات امراه متوحشه
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

حرام عليكي زهرة 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff: 

والله ابداع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31: 
والله روعه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بشوف الصبايا انبسطوا :Eh S(2): ... وهيك لساتكو ما تجوزتوا وعندم نوازع شر لعاد بس تجوزوا شو بتعملوا؟

----------


## غسان

_ شو هالحقد الدفين ... بس حلوين .._

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

قال يعني البنات انبسطن على السولافة  :SnipeR (30): 

بس سؤال : ليش انتو اتزوجتوه من البداية حتى تقتلوه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> قال يعني البنات انبسطن على السولافة 
> 
> بس سؤال : ليش انتو اتزوجتوه من البداية حتى تقتلوه


لا تخاف مش رح اعلم مرتك ( الحزينة ) هاي الشغلات رح نعلمها اشي اثقل :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:  يا شباب لاتزعلوا..هي مجرد فكره تستخدم ضد الزوج ال "خام" وانتوا ما شاء الله عليكو كويسين :Db465236ff:  حتى في واحد كان يحكي انه "خام" بس طلع كتييير "زي المؤدب" :Db465236ff: 
بالمختصر لاتخافوا على حالكوا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_

```
 :db465236ff: يا شباب لاتزعلوا..هي مجرد فكره تستخدم ضد الزوج ال "خام" وانتوا ما شاء الله عليكو كويسين:db465236ff: حتى في واحد كان يحكي انه "خام" بس طلع كتييير "زي المؤدب":db465236ff: 
بالمختصر لاتخافوا على حالكوا

```

_


 اخاف على حالي؟؟ :Bl (14): 
اما هاي اخر سمعه.. :SnipeR (19): 
لا يا ستي مش خايف على حالي انا لحالي بخوف بلد :SnipeR (19):  بس زعلان على المساكين الشباب الثانين الي وضعهم بحزن جد الله يعينهم.. :Db465236ff: 
بس اسكتي والله حلوين :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا تخاف مش رح اعلم مرتك ( الحزينة ) هاي الشغلات رح نعلمها اشي اثقل


اذا كانت حلوة لدرجة انه تستحق 

عادي علميها كل اشي > بطلعلها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا شباب لاتزعلوا..هي مجرد فكره تستخدم ضد الزوج ال "خام" وانتوا ما شاء الله عليكو كويسين حتى في واحد كان يحكي انه "خام" بس طلع كتييير "زي المؤدب"
> بالمختصر لاتخافوا على حالكوا


كأنه سمعت اسمي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

:Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اخ منكم يا النسوان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اخ منكم يا النسوان:db4652 36ff:


 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
__
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اخ منكم يا النسوان


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
_





_

----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

له له له له يازهرة  


بس بجننوا

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------


## Paradise

:SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------


## mylife079

شايفك مبسوطة

بسيطة يا زهرة  :Bl (14):

----------


## ام براء

يسلمو على الافكار

----------

